# WinCC flex 2007 - mehrere Instanzen Vermeiden ?



## IBN-Service (14 September 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich will auch mal einen WinCC flex - Jammerthread eröffnen.

Ich habe mir mal dei Versionshinweise von flex 2007 durchgelesen.

Nicht, das ich es installieren möchte, da warte ich lieber erst noch die 
nächsten SPs ab...

In den Hinweisen fand ich dann folgendes:

"Paralleles Arbeiten mit verschiedenen Projekten kann zu Problemen beim Generieren führen..." 
und
"Vermeiden Sie es, gleichzeitig verschiedenen Integrierte Projekte zu öffnen"

Das war einer der wenigen Vorteile, dass z.B. Bilder von einem Projekt ins andere geschoben werden können. 
Das ging aber (bisher) nur mit 2 laufenden flexible - Instanzen.

Nach so vielen Jahren flexible - Entwicklunsgzeit habe ich immer noch den Eindruck, dass da nur gebastelt wird.

Da toben sich Jungingenieure am DOT-NET aus,
die Bedürfnisse des Anwenders bleiben völlig auf der Strecke.

Und dieser unausgegorene Kram soll mal WinCC ersetzen ?
Da werden wohl noch ein paar 1000 Mannstunden ins Land gehen...

Ich werd mich jetzt mal intensiv um einen Ersatz für flexible umsehen,
ProTool (das gute) hat ja nun praktisch ausgedient und ist auch abgekündigt worden. 
Vielleicht taugt das Pro-Face ja was, von dem hier im Forum ja schon einiges geschrieben wurde.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2007)

Ich kann Proface als Alternative durchaus empfehlen, nach einer gewissen Umgewöhnungphase kommt man bestens damit klar. Ich habe, bis auf ein paar kleine Ausnahmen, auch die komplette Ansteuerung in meinen Step7-Projekten analog zu ProTool belassen können, so daß ich das selbe Projekt bei Bedarf sowohl mit ProTool, als auch mit Proface bestücken kann. Siemens sollte ganz schnell WinCCFlex 2008 vorziehen, sonst sind die Leute weg, da bin ich mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher. Natürlich bis auf die Scripties, die am liebsten die halbe SPS in VBS unter WinCCFlex laufen lassen .


----------



## misconduct (14 September 2007)

..ach ja, das blöde siemens ... jungentwickler ... keine ahnung ... schelchte programme ....
blablabla...
kommt mal runter!!!!
verdamm nochmal!!!
seltsamerweise steigen die umsatzzahlen im bereich des automatisierungssektores bei siemens ... und das seit jahren .... also so schlecht können die ja wohl nicht sein.
da ich selbst jemanden bei einer konkurenz kenne weis ich das eine entwicklung eines solch komplexen programmes viel zeit und erfahrung braucht.
und man sollte auch daran denken das die jenigen welche flexible 2004 entwickelt haben noch lange nicht die sind die flexible 2005, 2007, ... entwickeln.... also geht früher oder später know how verloren!
erst denken dann schreiben!
wenn euch das programm nicht passt dann nutzt es nicht oder überzeugt die kunden oder sucht euch nen anderen job!
kann man ja nicht mehr ertragen die ganzen "scheis siemens bereichte" ....
wenn windows ständig abstürtzt oder exel nicht richtig funktioniert oder euer neues auto nicht 100% passt oder das erste model eines handys immer fehler verursacht oder.... dann meckert auch niemand rum ... und warum? weil man sich damit abfindet ... und das ein programm von anfang an nicht 100% funktioniert wie flexible ist auch normal! man kann einfach kein programm so testen wie es zum einsatz kommt, dann bräuchte man dafür wohl 2-3 jahre!!!

so, das wars


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> ..ach ja, das blöde siemens ... jungentwickler ... keine ahnung ... schelchte programme ....
> blablabla...
> kommt mal runter!!!!
> verdamm nochmal!!!
> ...



Na na, wer hier runterkommen sollte, steht wohl noch nicht ganz fest.
Ich verstehe dich ja, als Siemensianer muß man natürlich immer bei der Stange bleiben ,ich muß das nicht. Wenn du nicht so frisch im Forum wärst, wüßtest du vielleicht, daß ich z.Bsp. eher zur "Pro-Siemens-Nutzergemeinde" zähle, aber das tut ja gar nichts zur Sache, denn was Mist ist, wird durch dein Geschrei sicher nicht besser. 
Und WinCCFlex ist MIST, leider, finde ich zumindest.

PS: Niemand findet sich in der Automatisierung mit Abstürzen ab, da geht es richtig um Geld, nicht um Handyklingeltöne! Und mich rufen die Kunden nachts an, nicht dich, oder?

PPS: http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...=on&spellToler=on&search=misconduct&relink=on


----------



## zotos (14 September 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> ...
> und man sollte auch daran denken das die jenigen welche flexible 2004 entwickelt haben noch lange nicht die sind die flexible 2005, 2007, ... entwickeln.... also geht früher oder später know how verloren!
> ...



Werter Kollege misconduct,
warum muss man "als Anwender" daran denken das Siemens in dem Bereich eine eine personelle Fluktuation hat? 
Ich meine man kümmert sich ja als SPS-Programmierer nun schon genug um Siemens Problemen. Muss man jetzt noch die Personalpolitik mit in Kauf nehmen? Das kann doch jetzt nicht Ihr ernst sein.

Nur zur Beruhigung die ganzen Voodoo-Puppen die man von den WinCCflex Entwicklern angefertigt hat, wirken nicht. Diese dienen nur zur Beruhigung der eigenen Nerven. Ich kenne Kollegen hier aus dem Forum die ehrliche körperliche Schmerzen haben wenn sie nur an WinCCflex denken.


----------



## misconduct (14 September 2007)

also ich denke nicht das meine erfahrung in einem forum irgendetwas mit meiner aussagekraft gegenüber programmen zu tun hat... mal darüber nachdenken...
auch das ich von siemens bin stimmt nicht. ich bin user wie ihr auch nur das ich mit den problemen nicht ein forum vollmüll sondern mich an der hotline darüber beschwere!
ach deine aussage lieber ralle das flexible mist ist kann ich mit einem von mir genannten argument nicht vereinbaren, denn wenn mich ein prgramm so stört das ich körperliche schmerzen bekomme wenn ich nur daran denke sollte ich mir a : einen guten artzt suchen und b: das betroffene programm nicht mehr verwenden.
und nein, ich bin nicht in der position das mich verärgerte kunden nachts anrufen, aber auch das sollte nicht aussschlaggebend sein dafür wie viel wert meine argumente haben...
und auch das die personalpolitik keine entschuldigung ist sondern eine "rechtfertigung" sollte nicht die probleme mindern sondern begreiflich machen.


p.s.: http://www.misconduct.nu/index2.htm

p.p.s.: auch mein forenname sollte keinen ausschlag darüber geben ob ich qualifizierte oder unqualifizierte beiträge schreibe. ach darüber mal nachdenken.


----------



## Ralle (15 September 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> also ich denke nicht das meine erfahrung in einem forum irgendetwas mit meiner aussagekraft gegenüber programmen zu tun hat... mal darüber nachdenken...
> auch das ich von siemens bin stimmt nicht. ich bin user wie ihr auch nur das ich mit den problemen nicht ein forum vollmüll sondern mich an der hotline darüber beschwere!
> ach deine aussage lieber ralle das flexible mist ist kann ich mit einem von mir genannten argument nicht vereinbaren, denn wenn mich ein prgramm so stört das ich körperliche schmerzen bekomme wenn ich nur daran denke sollte ich mir a : einen guten artzt suchen und b: das betroffene programm nicht mehr verwenden.
> und nein, ich bin nicht in der position das mich verärgerte kunden nachts anrufen, aber auch das sollte nicht aussschlaggebend sein dafür wie viel wert meine argumente haben...
> ...



Was für Argumente? Hab ich was verpaßt?
Und keine Sorge, ich verwende das betreffende Programm nicht mehr, wie übrigens etliche Leute in meinem Umfeld auch.
Danke für die "Nachdenken"-Ratschläge.

PS: So so, du bist nicht von S......., aha. Na gut, muß ich mich entschuldigen? Na das käme ja ganz schlecht an, wenn ich mich entschuldige, weil ich denke, jemand ist bei Siemens.

PS. Ich hab da sogar ein paar Freunde .


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 September 2007)

Hallo misconduct,

deine Argumente sind auf noch schlechterem Niveau wie die Effektivität von WinCCFlexible! Diese liegt bei knapp über Null, und das auch erst ab 2005 HF7.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## IBFS (15 September 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo misconduct,
> 
> deine Argumente sind auf noch schlechterem Niveau wie die Effektivität von WinCCFlexible! Diese liegt bei knapp über Null, und das auch erst ab 2005 HF7.
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


 

Abgesehen von "misconduct"s Statemens, die unter aller Kanone sind 

und wie manche über Probleme denken siehe hier:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=16247&16247&Language=de       :Statement 2  


ABER FLEX hat auch schon paar gewaltige - allerdings zeitgemäße (deshalb nix besonders) - Vorteile. 

Und das TAUSEND-FENSTER PROFACE-TOOL ist auch nicht unumstritten.


1. Positiv: PROTOOL-Projekte fast ohne Handarbeit auf FLEX

2. Positiv: Gruppeneditieren usw.


67. Negativ: Störmeldungsanbindung ist sehr kyptisch.


Soweit mein kurzer Überblick


----------



## IBN-Service (15 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na na, wer hier runterkommen sollte, steht wohl noch nicht ganz fest.
> Ich verstehe dich ja, als Siemensianer muß man natürlich immer bei der Stange bleiben ,ich muß das nicht. Wenn du nicht so frisch im Forum wärst, wüßtest du vielleicht, daß ich z.Bsp. eher zur "Pro-Siemens-Nutzergemeinde" zähle, aber das tut ja gar nichts zur Sache, denn was Mist ist, wird durch dein Geschrei sicher nicht besser.
> Und WinCCFlex ist MIST, leider, finde ich zumindest.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralle,

volle Zustimmung zu deinen Ausführungen.

Speziell das _"...mich rufen die Kunden nachts an..." _
erinnert mich an die immer noch nicht gelösten Kennwort -  Sperreprobleme :twisted: 

Zum Pro-Face:
Kann man auf die S7 - Variablen zugreifen, also sowas wie ein "integrierter" Betrieb?

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Ralle (15 September 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Zum Pro-Face:
> Kann man auf die S7 - Variablen zugreifen, also sowas wie ein "integrierter" Betrieb?



Nein, das geht nicht, man legt die Variablen selber an. Hat mich persönlich nicht gestört, da ich das Aussuchen einer Variablen aus der ellenlangen Liste (Inkl.DB) ohnehin immer eher lästig finde und alle Variablen nach Bedarf direkt angelegt habe. Außerdem sind meine Oberflächen zu 80% identisch, auch die Variablen, da kann man das verschmerzen.


----------



## IBN-Service (15 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nicht, man legt die Variablen selber an. Hat mich persönlich nicht gestört, da ich das Aussuchen einer Variablen aus der ellenlangen Liste (Inkl.DB) ohnehin immer eher lästig finde und alle Variablen nach Bedarf direkt angelegt habe. Außerdem sind meine Oberflächen zu 80% identisch, auch die Variablen, da kann man das verschmerzen.



Hallo Ralle,

bei mir sind es fast immer Unikate, 
die Bereichzeiger halte ich gleich, aber alle Anlagenvariablen müssen sogut wie
immer neu erstellt werden.

Zur Variablenauswahl in ProTool:
Da lege ich mir zur Entwicklungszeit immer eine Symbolliste an, welche nur die
DBs enthält, dann ist die Auswahlliste deutlich kleiner !  

Zur Variablenauswahl in flexible:
Da gibt es ja nun den (scheinbaren) Vorteil mit dem Auswahlbaum.
Leider ist das Auswahlfenster immer zu klein und muss erst ausfgezogen werden, 
und dann ist der voreingestellte Teilbaum (Variablen im Projekt oder im Programm) IMMER der falsche.

Man muss ich also erstmal an die gewünschte Stelle hangeln.
Sowas nennt man wohl "Verschlimmbesserung".

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## misconduct (15 September 2007)

also, ja ihr habt recht ... win cc flexible ist ein schlechtes programm von warscheinlich sehr jungen entwicklern, auch die internet "features" mit welchen man problemlos komfortabler bedienen und überwachen kann sowie die bessere preformance und andere kleine gimmicks können nicht darüber hinweg täuschen das dieses programm warscheinlich aufgrund der massiven anzahl von enttäuschten usern in foren wohl oder übel eingestampft wird...


ihr habt recht und ich meine ruhe...

" Zur Variablenauswahl in flexible:
Da gibt es ja nun den (scheinbaren) Vorteil mit dem Auswahlbaum.
Leider ist das Auswahlfenster immer zu klein und muss erst ausfgezogen werden, 
und dann ist der voreingestellte Teilbaum (Variablen im Projekt oder im Programm) IMMER der falsche."

... für dieses problem könnte ich dir eine abhilfe geben aber da ich laut deiner meinung noch in die grundschule gehe werden dich aussagen eines grundschülers wohl nicht interresieren.

lieber meckern als denken und handeln scheint die devise ... armes deutschland ...

so long ...

edit : das wars jetzt aber wirklich in diesem threat ... bin das thema leid


----------



## IBFS (15 September 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> ..ach ja, das blöde siemens ... jungentwickler ... keine ahnung ... schelchte programme ....
> *blablabla*...
> kommt mal runter!!!!
> *verdamm nochmal!!!*
> ...


 
@mis.........


Ich denke, du hast dich in deinem ersten Statement selbst im *BlaBlaBla-Ton* vergriffen und die anderen hier "BlaBlaBla" angegriffen. 
Da brauchtst du dich dann über entsprechende Reaktionen nicht zu wundern.




In der Firma wo ich hauptsächlich bin, gibt es 10 FLEX Programmierer. Keiner ist wirklich zufrieden. 


*ABER*


*STEP7- Integrierter Betrieb - bei allen Macken - ist nach wie vor unschlagbar.*



@Ralle

Ich bewundere deinen Fleiß alles selber einzutippen - Hiiiiiiiiilfe!!!


@IBN-Service

100% ACK


...


----------



## zotos (15 September 2007)

Wo kommt das eigentlich mit den jungen Entwicklern her? Wer schreibt das denn?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 September 2007)

Hallo zotos,



IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...Da toben sich Jungingenieure am DOT-NET aus...


Der Jürgen war das :-D . Die alten Hasen haben bestimmt schon lange das Weite gesucht und sitzen jetzt auf einer Südseeinsel.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rs-plc-aa (16 September 2007)

Es scheint einfach keine ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu geben - sonst hätte die Hälfte schon nach ´nem halben Jahr dahin gewechselt...

Genau das ist eben ein punkt was so stinkt an der Sache -> Es hatte NIE ernsthafte Auswirkungen auf die Anzahl verkaufter/eingesetzter Lizenzen !!!

*Wäre das der Fall gewesen so wäre 100%ig viel früher und mit einer "vertausendfachung" des Budgets der "Kuh vom Eis geholfen worden" !!!*


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 September 2007)

*Das Wort zum Sonntag*



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Es scheint einfach keine ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu geben - sonst hätte die Hälfte schon nach ´nem halben Jahr dahin gewechselt...


Das Problem sind hierbei die Planer, die Kunden sowie auch manch ein Chef. Das sind alles Leute, die nicht unmittelbar mit der Materie vertraut sind und immer noch glauben, SIEMENS sei das Nonplusultra. Die Kunkurrenz ist stark wie nie zuvor. Jedoch wird es auf dem deutschen Markt Jahrzehnte daueren, bis es sich deutlich auf den Umsatz von SIEMENS auswirkt. Aber SIEMENS arbeitet an den Problemen und wird sich auch weiterhin behaupten, hoffe ich jedenfalls, ich bin ja schliesslich auch ein Gewohnheitstier  .

Eins steht jedoch fest, mit den Flexible-Problemen aus der Vergangenheit hätte sich ein Nichtsiemens-Jungunternehmen unspektakulär zurückziehen dürfen. Für diejenigen, welche die Problematik unter einem anderen Blickwinkel sehen sei gesagt, es gab Fehler welche eine Weiterarbeit am Flexible-Projekt unmöglich machten! Ohne Sicherung älterer Programmstände war man erschossen. Ich rede hier also nicht von kleinen Programmfehlern, sondern von richtig schwerwiegenden. Für diejenigen, die es noch immer nicht verstehen wollen/können, es ist vergleichbar mit einem Auto, welches an jeder Strassenecke liegenbleibt. Sich damit abfinden, das kann vielleicht "Bla-bla-misconduct", ich nicht. Man kann das auch nicht schönreden. Der Kunde zahlt nun mal nur für funktionierende Anlagen (wofür zahlen wir?). Bekommt er diese nicht termingerecht, hagelt es im Ernstfall Vertragsstrafen, die ein kleiner Automatisierer nicht bezahlen kann.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rs-plc-aa (16 September 2007)

Genau so sieht´s aus...

Ich glaube Siemens hat das gewaltig unterschätzt - nur als die Ankündigung stand und ProTool eingestampft war gab es kein zurück mehr.

Nur finde ich trotzdem daß zwischen 2003 (da müßte es begonnen haben) und 2007 mit nicht genug Nachdruck daran gearbeitet wurde -> sonst wären schnellere und größere Fortschritte passiert.

Das kann ja nur erklären daß der Handlungsbedarf so groß nicht gewesen sein kann (Anzahl Kunden nicht weit genug zurückgegangen oder womöglich noch gestiegen).

Aber eines ist sicher:

So wie flexible aufgebaut ist wird Siemens nach und nach alle Tools nachziehen.

Und die anderen Hersteller sicherlich ebenso - dann kann sich in 2-3 Jahren der Nachteil schnell zum Vorteil wenden.


----------



## Ralle (16 September 2007)

@misconduct

zu dir sag ich nichts mehr, das ist einfach erbärmlich, was du hier ablieferst...

@die Anderen

Es muß auch immer das "Trägheitsgesetz" überwunden werden, man hält solange an alten Gewohnheiten fest, wie es nur geht. Außerdem ist auch der Einsatz und der Arbeitsaufwand für das Einarbeiten in eine andere Visualisierung, nicht unerheblich, mal davon abgesehen, daß man tatsächlich etwas finden muß, daß den gesetzten Ansprüchen genügt, auch das ein Aufwand. Irgendwann wird man vom Chef auch mal danach gefragt. Aber wenn dann mal die Dämme gebrochen sind, wird es wirklich kritisch, weil das Zurückholen von Kunden ist enorm schwierig. Daher wohl auch die Reaktion von m...
Ich gehe jede Wette ein, daß in den betreffenden Abteilungen einigen Leuten die Ohren glühen, egal ob sie Schuld an der Misere sind oder nicht.


----------

